#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Components of IOT.. What are they?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

The Internet of things is nothing but a network of various physical instruments or devices and other embedded items which with electronics, software, actuators over a network connectivity. Using this network connectivity, a free flow of information can be collected and at the same time, it can exchange the data.

What are the components that you can identify in the IOT? 

Thank you

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> The Internet of things is nothing but a network of various physical instruments or devices and other embedded items which with electronics, software, actuators over a network connectivity. Using this network connectivity, a free flow of information can be collected and at the same time, it can exchange the data.
> 
> What are the components that you can identify in the IOT? 
> 
> Thank you


Component Advancement with IoT I hope this link would be helpful!

----------

